# My first Turkey Fan/Beard mount.



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

​Here it is:


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

:thumbs_up


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic!


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

I like it


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

nice, I like it!


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! Im hoping to take my first turkey with a bow this spring season.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice 1!


----------

